# Who ownes a Muscle Car and a new GTO



## Freakzilla (Mar 10, 2005)

Just curious, who ownes a classic muscle car and a new GTO. I still own my first car and have restored it. It is a 1970 Plymouth Roadrunner with a 440 Six Barrel. When I was 16 I bought it off my dad and drove it through high school. I restored it after high school. Since I could drive I have always been a die hard MOPAR fan, until this year. I bought an 04 GTO last month and have not looked back. I completed many test drives and camparisons. The GTO was the definate overall winner in my opinion. 

I have not raced these cars against each other yet, but as soon as I trust somebody else to drive one of these cars, I will.

Anyway, I have included a picture of my Roadrunner and GTO.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

:agree 
Nice cars! They both look show room new! 
I have also owned many muscle cars over the years, '67GTO, '68 RoadRunner,'70 GTO RAM AIR111, '69 Vette,'73 Firebird 455 formula, '70 442 
'84 Vette , '84 Z-28, '57 Chev conv. 327, '67 GTX 440 and '68 Camaro 427 All of these great cars have special unique performance capabilities that atracted me to buy them in the first place. I honestly can not say that I enjoyed driving any of these cars more than I do my new '05 GTO!:cheers


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I've owned a lot of 'em too. My first NEW muscle car was a '69 Buick Gran Sport State 1 option. Got drafted four months later so it sat for two years. Kept it though. Bought a new '77 Vette and a '76 Grand Prix, both very nice cars. Then went with vans due to business needs but did buy two Monte SS's along the way, last one supercharged. Then a new CTS (going through Lemon Law action on that one now) and finally the '05 GTO which is, without a doubt, the fastest, nicest car I've ever owned..........

JET


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

I just sold my muscle car. I had a 1966 Dodge Coronet 500 with a 440. I was in the process of restoring it but anyone who has owned one knows how they suck down the money. It had a 410 rearend so it would really haul. Had a 750 cfm 4 barrel edelbrock and a bunch of other goodies...to many to list really.


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

Does a '78 Corvette L-82 Count as a classic muscle car?

Had it for 5 years and have slowly restored it over the years. It looks/runs really well, and I enjoy it. Gotta admit I hardly drive it anymore since I got the goat.  The GTO is the total package and I absolutely love it.

BTW, I just had a baby boy yesterday, I'm sitting in the hospital now with he and my wife. Look's like he'll be the heir of my Vette and Goat 

Taylor


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

Congratulations on your new addition to the family. He'll be driving your cars in no time.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

We have a 1969 440 Road Runner, 1968 Olds 442, 1971 Corvette in our toy box......



Congrats on the new addition to the family. I think a '78 counts. Pretty much anything 15 years or older is what a lot of classic car insurance companies say are willing to cover.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

Here is a pic of my '68 Chevelle and my '05 GTO peeking out from the carport as much as I love both of them and there’s no doubt the GTO has got it beat in every category but I really love driving the Chevelle more, it gets more looks, smiles and thumbs up from girls than the goat dose. The Chevelle is more of a weekend cruiser where the GTO is for attitude adjustments:cool 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

I have the '78 Mustang I bought when I was 14, slowly restoring it. I almost did the lease take over on a few Goats but being 17 my insurance would be murder, plus I love my Jeep too much, especially during the winter!


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

only own the 06 GTO now but have owned 69 GTO Judge,67 GTO,67 Firebird 400,70 Grand Prix SJ 455,another 67 GTO,87 Grand National,96 Firebird


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

71 442 and 04GTO


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GTO_400 said:


> Here is a pic of my '68 Chevelle and my '05 GTO peeking out from the carport as much as I love both of them and there’s no doubt the GTO has got it beat in every category but I really love driving the Chevelle more, it gets more looks, smiles and thumbs up from girls than the goat dose. The Chevelle is more of a weekend cruiser where the GTO is for attitude adjustments:cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, GTO 400, I've got a '68 Chevelle as well! I've cloned it as an SS, so nless you look at the rear end or under the hood, you can't tell. 

Are you a member of Chevelle Tech forum?

So far, I've choked on the '05 prices, even tho I've gotten a couple of fair prices. Hope to join the group that owns both soon; I'm guessing Jan or Feb of '06.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Freakzilla said:


> Just curious, who ownes a classic muscle car and a new GTO. I still own my first car and have restored it. It is a 1970 Plymouth Roadrunner with a 440 Six Barrel. When I was 16 I bought it off my dad and drove it through high school. I restored it after high school. Since I could drive I have always been a die hard MOPAR fan, until this year. I bought an 04 GTO last month and have not looked back. I completed many test drives and camparisons. The GTO was the definate overall winner in my opinion.
> 
> I have not raced these cars against each other yet, but as soon as I trust somebody else to drive one of these cars, I will.
> 
> Anyway, I have included a picture of my Roadrunner and GTO.


nice looking car


----------



## dgoat4me (Dec 27, 2005)

69 Z-28 with 19,000 orig miles...I bought it new 2 days after graduation. I also have a 68 Dodge Darts GTS with a 383 4bbl with only 34,000 miles and I drive it alot. God I love old muscle. I also think the Goat is one of the most refind cars that isn't just one type but covers all sides that makes it a great car.


----------



## Freakzilla (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks! There really is nothing like driving one of these old beasts down the road. They are big, clunking, noisy, and just tons of fun. Rest assured, my Runner is no sloutch; 440 with 3 carbs, automatic trans and 4:10 posi trac with sticky Mickeys. However, I do enjoy new muscle and the feel of the new GTO is what I have been after for quite some time. Before I bought the GTO I had a 1992 Stealth R/T Twin Turbo. I only put about $1000.00 bucks in mods and ran a 13.1 in the quarter @ about 4500 ft above sea level. Not bad, it definately would be my GTO. But, a $1000.00 bucks into the Goat will go a long way. Now if I can just start buying the parts, it will be awesome!


----------



## SSTEVEN94 (Dec 29, 2005)

lets see... starting from the bottom of the list 2 1979 TA's both 400, 1 muncie both t-top, the muncie is black on tan, the auto is gold on tan, 1985 3.8l l67 fiero gt, 1986 TA, blue on saddle, 4th gen dash conversion, M6 t56, w/a 72 lemans bb 400, 1994 caprice 9c1 lots o' mods, 1994 impala ss, stock, 2002 chevrolet camaro 5200 miles stock, and lets not forget the newest 2005 gto just purchased.

cars that I had

1987 V-8 sbc fiero with gt body conversion
1989 corvette M-6
1992 corvette LT-1
2 other 9C1 caprices both 1996
1998 camaro z28
2002 chevrolet corvette auto yep gto is alot faster

I like the gto the best out of the bunch, awesome style, fast, nice interior best bang for the buck


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

68 and 04





























:cheers


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

--1968 Camaro owned for 11 yrs
--2004 Qucksilver M6
Past Vehicles: '74 Camaro, 76 Firebird, '84 Camaro(had a mullet back then), '72 Chev C-10 Longbed 402, '56 Packard Patrician, 68 International PU, '51 Hudson Hornet, '53 Hudson Hornet, '40 LaSalle, '40 Buick Super 8, '88 Pontiac Sunbird, 90 Beretta GTZ, '83 Buick Electra


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Got my 68 Firebird Convertible when I was 14 back when Led Zep was the new sound in music in 76. Now i am at that stage of life when i am doing what i said i would never do and offering it up for sale.


----------



## Freakzilla (Mar 10, 2005)

GasTiresandOil said:


> 68 and 04
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of your cars are awesome! Before I bought the Runner from my dad, we looked at a 68 GTO, same green color with hidden headlights. I was just about to turn 16 at the time, I'm 31 now. I wanted that car really bad, but for some reason he didn't want me to buy it. Ever since then, I have always had a soft spot for the 68 GTO.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Hey, GTO 400, I've got a '68 Chevelle as well! I've cloned it as an SS, so nless you look at the rear end or under the hood, you can't tell.
> 
> Are you a member of Chevelle Tech forum?
> 
> So far, I've choked on the '05 prices, even tho I've gotten a couple of fair prices. Hope to join the group that owns both soon; I'm guessing Jan or Feb of '06.


"Chevelle Tech" I was at one time or another need to go back and check in I guess!
mine also is a Malibu, I guess they didn't make to many '68 SS Chevelles for some reason or another there very hard to find and very expensive if ya find one, ya can't really tell from the pic but the Malibu finder badge is still there, im not really trying to make a clone I just loved the paint colors and it makes the car stand out better than the orignial Island Teal Met. did


----------



## pontiacHP (Aug 27, 2005)

Have a '65 GTO, Fontaine Blue Tri-Power....and an '05 Torrid Red GTO


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

70 Chevelle
78 Trans AM
05 GTO 
06 Solstice
most currently in the garage. had to kick out the Solstice once the new Trans Am came into the family.


----------



## tripower (Dec 30, 2005)

*Old Goat & New Goat*

I have a 65 GTO I've owned since 2000. It's going through a "pro-touring" revamp...GW suspension, 4 wheel disks, fast ratio PS...the works. Of course it's a tripower and 4 speed car! I just fired it after reinstalling the engine just before Xmas. Now I have to sort out the engine, suspension and brakes.

Picked up an 05 GTO M6 in November to keep the old Goat company in the garage. 

Both are a blast to drive for different reasons. The old Goat is pure nasty brute power and torque. The new Goat is fast and refined and no less enjoyable to drive.


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

68 Corvette, 327 CID / 350 Horse and an 05 GTO. Ever since I got the GTO, I don't hardly drive the Vette any more. I used to love the Corvette because it was a fast car and it looked great. But ever since I got the GTO, I realize the Corvette is just for looks. The GTO has the Vette beat in every other category: handling, braking, comfort, and of course brute force acceleration. I've actually been considering selling the Corvette and taking the money (which would be a good chunk of change) and modding the GTO. I'm pretty sure the wife wouldn't agree, but you just have to remember the golden rule of marriage: It's always easier to ask forgiveness than to ask permission. How do you think I bought the GTO!!:lol:


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

i own my goat a 86 monte ss and a 1970 nova with 19930 original miles in the middle of restoring it


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

dealernut said:


> 70 Chevelle
> 78 Trans AM
> 05 GTO
> 06 Solstice
> most currently in the garage. had to kick out the Solstice once the new Trans Am came into the family.


 Can you post some more pics of the T/A? I LOVE the late second-gen T/As.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I own a Millenium Yellow 1968 Chevrolet Chevelle and an almost matching 2004 Yellow Jacket Pontiac GTO 6M. I also have a '05 GSXR-1000 as well! :cheers


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Had to say Good Bye to MY 70 Nova, the part that hurts is I saw it yesterday at the mall and the guy did a whole bunch of crap to it
made me wanna cry
then I got so mad that I wanted to take her back and  :shutme shoot the guy


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

Did he tack a bunch of Pep Boys stuff onto it?


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

at the current moment i have the 06 gto,87gn,87turbo-t, 85gn, and a 67 chevelle. long story with three of them but thats for another time.


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

GasTiresandOil, you have good taste  Here's my '68 and my '04. I bought the '68 in 1991 when I was 15. It was/is my first car and I can't see myself parting with it anytime soon. I just picked up the '04 last month as my new daily driver.


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

Lets see past muscle cars hmmmmmmm.
57 Olds J2
58 Corvette 327 4 speed
58 Chevy Delray 348 tri power
63 Olds Starfire
66 427 SS Chevelle
67 Barracuda 383 (punched and stroked to 430 cid.)
64 1/2 Ford Fairlane ThunderBolt (500 cid BB Chev.) 8.90's @ 167 MPH.
96 Corvette LT1
Current:
98 Corvette LS1 Supercharged and more goodies.
05 GTO
Loved them all and only if I had all of them back!
The most refined are the 2 I own now and both are somewhat sleepers, and still get over 20 MPG with them.arty:


----------



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

Well, not quite the same, but my Dad is the original owner of a 1964 GTO convertible. Midnight blue, white top, and single 4 barrel. I just got an 05 silver M6 last night. I initially wanted the midnight blue, but my wifee really didn't like it, so I went with a silver.

Regards,

Gary


----------



## AWESOMO 4000 (Sep 11, 2005)

I sold my musclecar this summer. 1972 Plymouth 'Cuda 440/4-speed.











My one and only right now is my M6 2004 GTO.


----------



## Freakzilla (Mar 10, 2005)

Sweet 'Cuda!

My wife just sold her 1973 'Cuda in April 05. The guy from California called about a month ago and told me the engine break in was complete and he had taken it to a local speed shop. He claims the 'Cuda put down 425 rwhp. Pretty bad ass considering I built the motor; a 360 small block, auto trans with a 3500 stall and 3:91 posi trac. Man I miss hearing and driving that car, it was awesome.

About a month later, a man approached me and wanted to buy my Road Runner. I just couldn't do it. He offered me $30,000.00 and I turned it down. I sometimes wonder if I should have sold it.

Anyway, heres a pic of the 'Cuda the day he picked it up.


----------



## the3car (Dec 30, 2005)

i have a 2006 phantom black 6 speed (winter car), 
and a 1971 buick gs convert (summer car)
i'm in la grange, il


----------



## AWESOMO 4000 (Sep 11, 2005)

Freakzilla---

I hear you. I only sold mine because I had to. I rebuilt it from a basketcase from 1992-1994. Drove it through highschool as well. 

Performance-wise, my 'Cuda and GTO were probably dead-even. Having said that, there is absolutley NO subsitute for a big-block Mopar. The noise, vibration, and harshness is what made it such a viseral experience. There are some things that are annoying...the heat radiating through the 4-speed tunnel, the way the mirror would vibrate at anything over 85mph...because it was turning 3800rpm....30 year old steering, brakes, vinal seats in the summer....and I loved every minute of it. 

On the 7th day, God created the Hemi....and on the 6th, the 440 RB engine. If there is anything that sounds better than a 440 with a pair of 2-chamber Flowmasters at full song....I have yet to hear it.


----------

